# trolling with teasers



## Nicelymakinway (Jun 24, 2008)

I have been pulling a cedar plug behind a "bird" teaser on the "way back" , with some dolphin action out around the edge?nipple area.Is there anything else that you guys recommendpulling?


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

lose the bird in the cedar plug, it messes up the natural action of the cedar plug.

You can always try swimming/ weighted ballyhoo. They are pretty good catching the attention of fish leaving the spread.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

A long time ago I used to use a bird and skirted ballyhoo on the shot gun and did fairly well, especially w/ Whites. I don't try it that much now, but it should work.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I've had good luck with the "lil' birds" in front of illanders and pull them regularly (used to anyway) on the longs and shotgun. Take the little bird, superglue a small 1/4 oz egg weight in it and put that right in front of the swivel on the main line side. Creates a very small action compared to the big one. but looks like the ballyhoo chasing a small bait so this seems to really get them fired up. These are the moldcraft soft birds, I use the smaller ones in front of almost all surface lures.


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm not saying don't use the bird at all, I'm saying don't use it with a cedar plug.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with the bird/plug combo, that cedar will do better by itself although we've had some success with that setup. I almost always have a bird somewhere back there, usually long down the center in front of a 'hoo or small skirt. My favorite are the play action sparrows.


----------

